# The BHM in Movies/TV series thread



## agouderia (Feb 17, 2016)

Although I really searched this board quite a bit - I didn't find any thread discussing/recommending movies with BHM protagonists in the past 5 (!! ) years.

So maybe time to start one - after last night my first recommendation would be:

http://www.festival-cannes.fr/en/ar...4a-1ee4-4a15-bbf0-c2c836b8b56b/year/2015.html

*Valley of Love -*

if you want an arthouse cinema evening watching a really massive Gérard Depardieu literally spend half the movie shirtless with the probably finest collection of full belly shots I've ever seen in anything remotely mainstream.

The script has some major deficiences, but the camera shots of Death Valley are worthwhile and Depardieu's and Isabelle Huppert's acting is superb.


----------



## Archetypus (Feb 17, 2016)

I thought Vincent D'Onofrio did an amazing job as Kingpin. He always brings so much intensity to every character he plays.

And then there's Action Bronson's foodie web series, _Fuck That's Delicious_. 
https://youtu.be/BUxQeY2xmH0 

View attachment Wilson-Daredevil-Character-Poster.jpg


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 17, 2016)

The Sopranos may have had the most fat dudes of any TV show I can remember. 














While we're at it Robert Deniro in Raging Bull:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuoiAt_k-CE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuoiAt_k-CE[/ame]


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 17, 2016)

All discussion of on-screen fatties begins and ends with Orson Welles. 













He's such a quintessential fat-ass that seeing him fit when he was young just feels _wrong_.


----------



## agouderia (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes - Orson Welles and The Sopranos are definitely two of the absolute classic pillars (no pun intended) of on-screen BHM-dom without which any discussion of the issue is complete. Marlon Brando would be another.

One idea for starting this thread was also to share new findings worthwhile for FFAs, help in discovering hidden treasures, or sharing information about new releases what might be of interest.

Or frustrations - like why does Pierre in the new BBC adaptation of 'War and Peace' again have to be a round-faced skinny??? 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-BCmUeHE5c[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 18, 2016)

Reminds me of a class I took on images of Italian Americans in the cinema back in college. We spent at least a week talking about fat italians in movies and their relationship with food and their mothers. Being the only fat guy spilling out his chair/desk combo in class made that slightly awkward, but interesting none the less. Here is the movie we watched that week. Dom Deluise in Fatso.

Pervy FFAs may want to skip right to 7 minutes.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUhO2GDit2c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUhO2GDit2c[/ame]


----------



## agouderia (Feb 18, 2016)

Mille grazie - that's a great movie 'excavation'! 
I'll have to see if I can find it somewhere.

Naturally, I agree - fruit, with the expection of watermelons, has to be room temperature .... - gotta love verbal food porn ..... 

(And totally sounds like a college class I would've attended too!)


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 18, 2016)

You mentioned Brando, the Godfather had it's share of big guys. I love Clemenza.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHzh0PvMWTI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHzh0PvMWTI[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh13Xd2loto"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh13Xd2loto[/ame]


----------



## bayone (Feb 27, 2016)

agouderia said:


> Or frustrations - like why does Pierre in the new BBC adaptation of 'War and Peace' again have to be a round-faced skinny???



Yes, that disappointed me too, so I've just been following Frock Flicks' takedown of the costuming. (Oh -- you caused me to read the book btw)


----------



## agouderia (Feb 27, 2016)

What a great site! Thank you for the tip bayone - :doh: no idea why I as someones who loves movies and costume history never went to look for this!

I hope you in turn liked War&Peace - admittedly I would never contemplate going to a desert island without it.


----------



## bayone (Feb 27, 2016)

Gotta admit, the first half was a slog, the second half was great (all the plot set-ups finally paid off) -- but I really didn't like the epilogue. I felt as though all the female characters had had their personalities erased and replaced with "jealous sitcom wife" or "subservient doormat." That said, I now have a crazed desire to write coffee-shop AU fic, if only because the French can be the Bonaparte Coffee chain, trying to push into the neighbourhood and oust the local coffee (or maybe tea, because Russian) place.  I do agree with having Feelings about Pierre.

(For a chaser, I read _The Master & Margarita_, which was awesome and left me wanting to drink vodka and eat snacks with giant talking demonic cats and their colleagues.)


----------



## bayone (Feb 27, 2016)

I was tempted to watch _Manhattan_ after seeing a still with Michael Chernus, but I've been spoiled for his storyline already...


----------



## agouderia (Mar 8, 2016)

Since we had the Winnie-the-Pooh & Templeton discussion here in another thread recently - I thought maybe more movie cartoon character references would be okay.

For the release of the 2015 new digital Peanuts Movie, 20th Century Fox came up with this very neat online gimmick to go with it - the Peanutizer:

http://www.peanutizeme.com/

with which you can create an individualized Peanuts character with different accessories.

Now they've added a Snoopytizer - to doodle with your own personal version of Snoopy.

To my complete astonishment, the cartoon beagle comes in 3 sizes (very skinny, normal and large). 

Here's the result of my inability to stop from playing around with that toy: 

View attachment profile-picture-1457469087.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 20, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Mille grazie - that's a great movie 'excavation'!
> I'll have to see if I can find it somewhere.
> 
> Naturally, I agree - fruit, with the expection of watermelons, has to be room temperature .... - gotta love verbal food porn .....
> ...



Verbal food porn is yummy, lol! Makes a weird but awesome combination of hungry and horny (horngry?), for me anyway. And watching fatsos get each other gastronomicly "worked up" discussing their favourite treats is so so hot! Wish I knew of more movie scenes like that. And sign me up for that college class too!


----------



## agouderia (Aug 7, 2019)

One of currently most important Hollywood BHMs - though as a director, not an actor - has finally received his due accolade:

Guillermo del Toro, multiple Oscar winner, was awarded a star on the Hollywood "Walk of Fame".

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...llermo-del-Toro-star-Hollywood-Walk-Fame.html

Unfair as always, the main theme of this article is Lana del Rey's dress - but it offers some nice BHM eye candy shots, too.

https://variety.com/2019/film/news/...migrants-mexico-lies-walk-of-fame-1203294134/

On a more serious, and content oriented note, del Toro's acceptance speech.

For a little more background, also interesting because he speaks about his weight, is this one which is a little older:

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/f...ns-surviving-a-real-life-horror-story-1053205


----------



## ODFFA (Aug 7, 2019)

Glad you resurrected this awesome thread of yours, Agouderia!

Mike & Molly is pretty good for admirers of BHMs and BBWs alike, and anyone in the mood for something light and romantic. It's got just that bit of depth to it that's often lacking in other sitcoms.


----------



## Ffancy (Aug 22, 2019)

Can we talk about Josh Gad and James Corden? I just watched this skit and they ARE both charming, talented and attractive, no joke.



Actually it makes me sad that it is supposed to be a joke that they are attractive. Here in the BHM/FFA boards obviously we’re salivating over guys like them, but even in the real world fat guys who are confident attract all sorts of people.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 23, 2019)

Ffancy said:


> Actually it makes me sad that it is supposed to be a joke that they are attractive. Here in the BHM/FFA boards obviously we’re salivating over guys like them, but even in the real world fat guys who are confident attract all sorts of people.



I've always adored James Corden and I will definitely be watching out for Josh Gad from now on.

I don't find it sad that it's a comedy sketch. What I noticed was the studied avoidance of the "F", e.g. "We've both got fleshy thumbs." They both know that they're fat, and they both know that they're handsome and attractive. They have the self-confidence to laugh at themselves and I think that it makes them even more attractive. I think that material like this makes more people stop and think that fat people can be beautiful. They advocate superbly for the fat community.


----------



## Ghostboo (Oct 24, 2019)

Is Huge an overdone addition to this topic? Cause hel-lo Ari Stidham forever. We were so robbed of a second season.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Oct 25, 2019)

Vincent D’Onofrio in Jurassic World looked absolutely hot and bearish. I could barely keep my eyes off his belly, especially when he relaxed it and it jiggled when he walked. Oof!


----------



## hutti (Aug 21, 2021)

LOOKIN FOR AN OLD MOVIE THAT I GET FRO VIDEOSTORE,EARLY 2000,OR LATE 90 IS What i remember is next,plot is in 50 -this,young male teen,live with his naive religious mother,he was in love in one girl,after he visit a house party with students,his dream girl refuse him after kissing because he is impotent,after that he crashed with the car in the tree,and the last part what i remember,was that his mother on advice from priest ,bring in her house,a guy who was in jail for raping mostly males,but after he exit out he became "religious" man and ideal sub for the role of dead father of young man,The man is super obese and strong between 600 and 700 pounds for sure older than 50,dumb,pervert,and simply hot ,the hottest scene is was after his mother said to the fat man my son he need male hand ,after his father died he get lost,she then arrange that fat man sleep in boys room above him in this two beds one above other,banding down on the young guy,the springs broke fro his weight,leaving just few inch of space between young man and fat man mattress ,scene after young man is siting in the leather couch and the super fat lard of man,holding bible in his hand,siting next to young man,approaching little by little,producing creaking sound from leather couch,telling with deep horny voice to the young man,you must let me help you with the god will,how he was aproaching,his shirt rip under poor pullover who almost tear from his immense fat belly and his huge muscle fat forearms jump out,after the young guy deppresing




runaway from home,this is drama maybe based from novel,.if somebody know about this i would like to know the title.,

mattress



 Top


----------

